# Poppy's morning escapades!!!!



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

A few photos of my phone of Poppy this morning, after I'd taken her out to do her business.

She's still small be has definitely grown in the last few weeks 









Good morning Daddy 









ooohhh is someone coming to see me?









I'm not very good at Hide and Seek am I 









You go and play Daddy, I'm going to have a rest and wait here for you.









Something smells interesting here!!!









Daddy please let me finish talking over the garden wall, then you can take my picture









Who needs breakfast i've got FLOWERS!!!!!! Yummy!!!!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Simon - Poppy is one really cute bundle of fluff xxxxxxxx

How is life itself for you right now ?

Stephen and Julia xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh she is just lovely! Brilliant pics, thanks for sharing! x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, still feeling low, do have the odd more cheerful moments though.But still anxious going out alone. Started to see a CBT therapist last week. and got another appointment on friday. Have got my HR review regarding my sickness at work, in a few weeks so not looking forward to it, feel sick anxious and on the brink of tears thinking about it, have also got occupational health on Thursday to see if I'm fit enough to attend. She said if I was the way i was on my last appointment, she doesn't think i'd be in the right frame of mind to attend.
So since i've got free time on my hands, I've always wanted to write and illustrate a children's book. I've got a couple of ideas, including one about a little Cockapoo called Poppy


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Poppy is gorgeous and we hope things improve for you soon. Don't let the HR bully you into anything you cannot cope with! When you get your first book published I will definitely buy one


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Simon, Poppy is adorable, your pictures are brilliant and I love the captions! Judging by those, your idea for a children's book sounds great .....
CBT worked very well for my son, hope it does for you, wishing you well


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

One step at a time x and it sounds as if you are thinking along the right lines x

LIFE is great at being able to deal you a bum card every now and again - as equally can it deal you an Ace !............4 years ago I sat in my small empty box room in the middle of November chain-smoking looking out though the dark drizzle into nothingness - I'd just turned 40 / my Wife had run off with another bloke / and I'd been sacked from a job I had had for the past 18 years !! - all within 4 weeks of each other. I personally did not think that such an emotion existed !

4 years later I can honestly look back and smile - 40 was going to happen ! my Wife leaving was the best thing she ever did for me ! (She was Bi-Polar) and our relationship now as adults and parents is the best it's ever been - and I won my court case in a big way against my ex-employer - - - - - but I am also HERE ! / doing this / alongside Julia XXXXXXX

.............life is like a box of chocolates....never know what you're gonna get.....x


......I'd buy a copy of your book x

Stephen x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, I love the little ones! They just look so scrumptious!

One of my little girl's favourite books is called Fancy Nancy and the Posh Puppy and her family end up adopting a dog from a shelter, which looks like a big cockapoo. My daughter loves it, and made me read it lots when we got back from Poo Fest. So I would definitely buy a cockapoo book for her (as long as it had lots of pink and sparkles in!).


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

look forawrd to hearing baout the book. i wonder if it will have any of her cockapoo friends in it lol 


animals are amazing suport dogs. i dont know about in the uk but in amarica i remember seing something where a woman got her dog assesd as an emotanal support dog because she suffered panic attacs but didnt have panic attacs when she had her dog with her. this then ment she could take him anywhere she wanted and she never had to be on her own because he had a bage that alowed him in any puplic place. 

i know its not the same thing but its always something interesting to look into if you find yoursellf feeling better when poppy is with you. 



she is just a wee fluff ball, love her wee white toes.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Simon, you should definitely write a book, you have the perfect muse! She is lovely xxx

p.s. if it's about a cute cockapoo who loves pink and sparkly, my little girl would want a copy too!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeahhhhh - You could even come and bring her to play in Jukee Doodle Land !!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

My daughter would love a book about pink sparkly cockapoos also! She has been going on and on about our Hug A Pup visit on Sunday, and wants to take a photo of her and the puppies into school tomorrow


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

So would I!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Well I've done a quick illustration of poppy for my book. see if this works as photobucket is being a bit funny tonight


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Simon thats fab...looks really like Poppy,i think its great to find something you enjoy and emerse yourself in it as much as you can when you are feeling low and anxious,if you can concentrate on doing something else it stops you from thinking of all thats wrong with yourself and life,also feeling like you are achieving something will give you a buzz too....Good Luck


----------



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

Dexie would like to reserve a book please, lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wow does that ever look like Poppy!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> Well I've done a quick illustration of poppy for my book. see if this works as photobucket is being a bit funny tonight


That's brilliant :twothumbs:


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

That is fab! You sure have a talent there! xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow fantastic drawing,i agree you sure are talented!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Simon, that's beautiful - keep going with it


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Simon
Poppy looks lovely and so does your illustration. Keep up the drawings and writing. Hope things turn out well for you soon.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, Simon, do it! That is so good! I would definitely buy one! As a sideline, you could do pictures of all our cokcapoos and sell them to us!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Brilliant idea Louise


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Good thinking Louise, Dexter would keep you typing forever Simon!!!!!! x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Simon, I love our illustration, you obviously have a natural talent. Its a great idea to do a book - you would have lots of supporters on here.

All the best


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, well I've got an idea for a story, and written a few pages, I wonder which of her cockapoo friends Poppy will meet!!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Simon, keep up your writing, and your illustration is fab would make a great children's book.
Ive been putting together more of a essay than a book but it is getting quite long and as it is following a factual event it could take awhile yet to reach the outcome I am trying to put in words.

Hope to see your book in print soon.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous photos and illustration ... go for it Simon x x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Simon, how many fiends has Poppy met so far ???  Julia x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> One step at a time x and it sounds as if you are thinking along the right lines x
> 
> LIFE is great at being able to deal you a bum card every now and again - as equally can it deal you an Ace !............4 years ago I sat in my small empty box room in the middle of November chain-smoking looking out though the dark drizzle into nothingness - I'd just turned 40 / my Wife had run off with another bloke / and I'd been sacked from a job I had had for the past 18 years !! - all within 4 weeks of each other. I personally did not think that such an emotion existed !
> 
> ...


Stephen,this really choked me up reading this,its amazing what life can throw at you,this is definately where you are meant to be xxxx


----------

